
How to Use React Components in Active Admin - cionescu
https://medium.com/@cionescu1/how-to-use-react-components-in-active-admin-184ff63b378d
======
Etheryte
This is completely tangential to the actual content, but what's the aim of a
screenshot of Wordpress' PHP as the article lead image? It's on the first page
of results if you search "code" on Unsplash and doesn't really add anything to
the writeup. Maybe I'm not the target audience, but it'd be much better to
read what you have to say rather than scroll a screenful of a stock image
first.

~~~
cionescu1
Thanks for the feedback. Good point

